# Element Liste in Root



## wersi77 (24. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

sorry die Newbee-Frage, aber wie speichere ich mehrere Elemente in das Root-Element?
Hier meine Funktion:

```
public Element asXmlSchema(){
		Element sessionElement=null;
		sessionElement = new Element("session");
		sessionElement.setContent(new Element("initiator").setText("XXX"));
		sessionElement.setContent(new Element("system").setText("XXX"));
		//sessionElement.set
		return sessionElement;
	}
```

Element system überschreibt in diesem Falle mein initiator-Tag. Muß man hier mit add-Funktionen arbeiten?
Kenne mich mit dem JDOM noch nicht so aus. Oder sollte dafr lieber SAX verwendet werden?
Vielen Dank für eine Antwort...


----------



## Roar (24. Sep 2005)

wersi77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Muß man hier mit add-Funktionen arbeiten?


Muß man darauf antworten?
hoschi... :autsch:


----------



## wersi77 (24. Sep 2005)

Ach Du liebes Bißchen...
Ist ja einfacher als ich dachte...


----------



## wersi77 (26. Sep 2005)

Aber wie füge ich mehrere Attribute ein?
Muß ich dann Vorher eine Art Attribut-Element erstellen und dann als Attribut in ein bestehendes Element einfügen, oder wie?


----------



## wersi77 (26. Sep 2005)

Hat sich erledigt...


----------



## byte (26. Sep 2005)

da jdom das collection framework nutzt, ist das alles ziemlich einfach. getAttributes() liefert ne liste mit attributen eines elements. dementsprechend kann man die liste verändern, neue attribute hinzufügen etc. ähnlich funktionierts mit neuen elementen (respektive getChildren() bzgl. des parents).

die api hilft wie immer weiter: http://www.jdom.org/docs/apidocs/index.html


(die antwort ist für alle zukünftigen hilfesuchenden)

- bitte abhaken -


----------

